# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  دسترسی به محیط پایتون

## hmgjob

سلام
من پایتون رو نصب کردم و وقتی اجرا می کنم فقط یک صفحه cmd میاد و مینویسه که مثلا help بزن 
مثل بقیه نرم افزارهای برنامه نویسی محیط خاصی نداره مگه؟
البته نصب کامل و درست انجام شده

----------


## maarek

محیط خاص منظورتون IDE هست ؟ داره مثلا

Pycharm


Pydev


Spyder 


از Atom، Notepad++ و یا sublime text هم میتونی استفاده کنی..

----------

